# hows ashtabula & conny doing???



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

weekdays are my fishing time.. so i was wondering if anyone is fishing ashtabula or conny this weekend and how it going??? im going out of one or the other on tuesday and wednesday. my minds not made up of where yet but ill post results..thanks..EZbite


----------



## fisherman261 (Apr 25, 2004)

See the Geneva 8-5 post below. We launched from Geneva, but ran east enough to be out of Ashtabula.


----------



## troller (Nov 20, 2004)

Bite was very hot out of Ashtabula yesterday (Saturday) Ran out to the "04" line North, set up and trolled in a southwest direction down to "00" line.......72 - 69 feet water depth, sraight out of harbor to slightly east. Bite went on all day, early, midday, late. Everyone we talked to later was smiling, had quick limits, and very nice grade of fish. We used large dipsys 3.5 setting, 185 back, large stingers. Ran one harness with "Gulp" artificial crawler that caught five fish. First experience with Gulp worm, I'm sold...no mess, no junk fish, used one worm for the trip.


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be out of Ashtabula on Weds-Friday. Channel 79 probably about 15-19 miles out. I don't usually have the radio on but will try to remember on this trip.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thanks troller, i too have a large supply of gulp worms i tried on mosquito one trip but haven't used since. gonna try em now.


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

ezbite walleye are inthe same palce at conny that you fished last week it was kind of bumpy for use today i fish in a 18 footer it got rough for us but we still did real good. got wet on the way back in they are still out on the 42 .04 and any where from the 80.33 to the 80.35 took most of our fish right around the perch pack again


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

My brother and I went out of Conneaut on sunday. Big waves, 3 to 5 ft, the lake was really rockin. Fished from about 7am to around 3pm. Took home 11, biggest fish was 27". Had three throwbacks, plus numerous small white bass, white perch, and three sheepies. Purple/red spoons worked best, purple harnesses got a few. Big dipsies, 3.5 setting at about 160 back and 2 setting at 120 back. We shoulda got out a little earlier since the bite stopped at around 10am. Not bad for a couple dipsie novices in a Cobia bowrider with homemade rodholders, 2 diver rods, a catfish rod without linecounter, and an ugly stick with baitcaster reel! On the rods without linecounters I marked the line length with bobber stop strings every 10 feet from 100ft to 170ft. This worked really well. We were between 6 and 8 miles straight out of Conneaut in 60 to 65 fow.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thanks for the update!! looks like there closer at conny..


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

We did them both days this weekend out of Conny. Just on the other side of the north east perch pack. 12 Sat. and only 14 Sun. Biggest was 31" had a 7" perch inside when we cleaned him. Same dipseys as everyone else. Very few junk fish.
Bigger spoons worked well.
DC


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Went out of Ashtabula today. NOAA said 1-3. MY A**. More like 4-6's with a few bigger ones mixed in. Got soaked. Did pick up a few eyes. We had our dipsys out of the water more than we had them in. Had to reset dozens of times, so we didn't really get to fish that much. Had to leave due to the waves at 10am. We went out Northwest to 6 miles and trolled east. Big dipsys outside at #3 @180 FOW w/orange stingers and inside #0 @ 130 w/gold stingers.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

come on toxic.. you must be mistaken. NOAA forcast wrong?? you sure??  i WAS going out tues in the morning but i think ill wait till the afternoon. calling for 20 mph NORTH winds with smallcraft advisory in the morning, they just might have this one correct..


----------



## greg (May 16, 2004)

2 man limits both days. 18-25 inchers. 60-72 ft close to PA line. 8 colors lead and big dipsys set at 3 1/2 back 120 in the morning and 180 after about 9 a.m. all silver colored stinger spoons

greg


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Noaa= No Accurate Assumption!!! Lol


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I hate when these old , outdated , non releavant threads get re upped due to them showing up in the recommended reading below a active thread . 
It's easy to get sucked in but I wish these older threads wouldn't keep being pulled out of the dungeon .


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

Carpn said:


> I hate when these old , outdated , non releavant threads get re upped due to them showing up in the recommended reading below a active thread .
> It's easy to get sucked in but I wish these older threads wouldn't keep being pulled out of the dungeon .


Double ditto!!!!!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Look at the date of the post before you commit to reading it and you shouldn’t get sucked in to reading these old posts.


----------



## Red Worm Warrior (Oct 26, 2019)

gepetto 1 said:


> You need to enroll in Doboy's Fishing, Hunting, Mushrooming, Gardening, and cooking school!


For sure!!
I met Doboy about a year ago. Since then, he took me to the Ohio River, Berlin, and now Erie twice. I set all time personal bests every time we went out!!
We fill up the coolers every darn time, and I gained decades of knowledge & experience! Everything he taught me was right on!!
I really can't thank him enough! My kids actually want to go fishing with me now because I know what the heck I am doing!!
Looks like we'll be fishing down NC OBX this fall...


----------



## Moozboy (Mar 31, 2017)

Some new improved forum, Saturday afternoon, Conny, was dead, I picked up one twenty inch, but marked no fish from 42 to 50 feet, talked to several others same , east wind , and lake turned over hopefully lake settles soon


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

Toxic said:


> Noaa= No Accurate Assumption!!! Lol


More like I Don't Noaa


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

I had a job at Cleveland NOAA center. Three or four folks staring at screens. I asked who creates the Lake Erie Weather forcast?? Folks got wide eyed, jaws dropped and I never really got an answer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Junebug2320 said:


> I had a job at Cleveland NOAA center. Three or four folks staring at screens. I asked who creates the Lake Erie Weather forcast?? Folks got wide eyed, jaws dropped and I never really got an answer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess the big question is, do they have a window in that office? They could be 50% more accurate if they just looked outside. 

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Tom, any update on the area from this week?


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

chaunc said:


> Hey Tom, any update on the area from this week?


Snort, you better call George


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Fishing has been off and on
Some days major struggles
Some days long days to try stuff
I hear the big school is from Geneva to fairport
Funny how the story of the school of fish gets bigger each wanting day.
Goodluck and be safe.


----------

